# "The Beast" Bench



## knyfeknerd (Apr 10, 2012)

This is my work "station". Approximately 8ft long and less than 3ft high. It's wicked heavy. I believe the top is maple. Was probably made in the 40's or 50's. The bins underneath were originally for flour or sugar, but are not airtight, so they are only for junk storage now. I would love to see this thing refurbished.
I would love it if it was taller too-for ergonomic reasons. Still, it's kinda cool to work on a piece of history every day. Also, I believe our catering kitchen is what used to be the "colored" dining area of this old 40's era restaurant. Crazy to think how different the world used to be.




[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 10, 2012)

That is pretty sweet. My favorite work table is the one near our window. One of the reasons I work where I do is that there is a 20 ft long, 30 ft high window in the kitchen.


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 11, 2012)

that is sweet. But my back is crying just looking at it. I would agree it needs to be about 2 more ft higher (for me that is).


----------



## DWSmith (Apr 11, 2012)

The base could be media blasted and repainted easily. The top could be refinished but might take a while since it is probably full of oils and juices from cooking. Might be an interesting project for you one day.


----------



## Duckfat (Apr 11, 2012)

I'd leave that bad boy just the way it is. It looks awesome. 

Dave


----------



## pumbaa (Apr 11, 2012)

Where in Charlotte are you because I want to see this ting in person.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 12, 2012)

Sweet looking.

If it's really uncomfortable (and it must be), perhaps it could be jacked up just enough to slide some cinder blocks underneath it.


----------

